# Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo an Alle,

nachdem ich hier im forum als newbie bereits die erste frage („kleine Tierchen“) gestellt und auch beantwortet bekommen habe, möchte ich unser (lebensgefährtin kati und ich) projekt, welches mittlerweile realität geworden ist, vorstellen. Ich hoffe, damit ein paar fragen der neueinsteiger im vorhinein beantworten zu können. vielleicht ist auch das eine oder andere zum schmunzeln dabei.

Los geht’s, teichbauprojekt in 8 teilen, teil 1:

Begonnen hat alles mit dem erwerb eines baufälligen bauernhofes
  
mitsamt jeder menge grund in südwestlich ausgerichteter grünlage (meereshöhe 360m, westliches niederösterreich, mostviertel). nach auskünften des baumeisters war vom altbestand
  
nichts mehr zu retten (zumindest nicht unter vernünftigen wirtschaftlichen aspekten)
 .
 Unser ziel und wunsch war ein einfamilienhaus, nicht unterkellert, dafür aber mit angeschlossener ebenerdiger werkstatt und garage. Zufahrt zum haus sollte weiterhin von nordosten bleiben, schwimmteich und garten gegen südwesten gerichtet. Das grundstück hat eine leichte, gegen südwesten gerichtete hanglage.

Der alte bauernhof wurde also „maschinell geebnet“ (sommer 2005)
  

und das abbruchmaterial  für eine terassenförmige landschaftsgestaltung
  verwendet. Somit ergab sich vor dem haus ein ebenes plateau mit steinwurfmauer, wo später der teich entstehen sollte. Das ist eine recht bequeme art sich die kosten für die entsorgung des schutts zu ersparen. Weiters spart man sich auch die zulieferung von material zwecks niveaumäßiger getaltung der flächen. Heute würde ich das aber nicht mehr so machen, bzw. nur dort wo ich mir zu 100% sicher bin, dass später mal nichts mehr gebaut/gegraben werden muss (und 100% sicher kann man sich eben nie sein).


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 2:

Der einzug ins neue haus erfolgte dann im mai 2006. alle aufschüttungen konnten somit gut ein jahr ruhen und sich setzen. Herbst 2006 und winter 2006/2007 erfolgten die ersten arbeiten zur höhenbestimmung bzw. niveauerstellung
 
 am ort, wo später mal der teich entstehen sollte. In dieser zeit schaffte ich mir auch einen kleinen bagger (Takeuchi TB 070)
 
 an und erlernte rasch mit der maschine umzugehen (als hobbymodellflieger lernt man das recht schnell. Nach zwei stunden im bagger kann man bereits vorsichtig einfache erdbewegungen durchführen). Somit stand dem schrittweise ausbaggern des teiches nichts mehr im wege (da hatte ich dann schon 200 baggerstunden hinter mir, heute sind es 400).

Kurz zu unseren vorstellungen bzgl. Teich: wir wollten jedenfalls ein naturnahes schwimmbiotop, ca 200m², mit kleinem bachlauf, eventuell dezenter beleuchtung, wenig technik, keine fische, kein beton, holz und stein. Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass kati eine ausbildung zur landschaftsgärtnerin hinter sich hat und dadurch natürlich auch schon mit etwas vorbildung in den biotopbau ging. Ich selbst bin was natur und garten betrifft ziemlich ahnungslos. Diese letzte recht naturnahe zeit ging glücklicherweise aber nicht ganz spurlos an mir vorbei. Die grobplanung machte ich wie bei mir üblich als CorelDraw zeichnung.
 
 hier konnte ich mich spielen, aus einem teich zwei teiche machen, oder drei, durch eine mauer getrennt oder nicht, reinigungszonen vergrößern, etc…unter bedachtnahme auf die gegebenheiten wie hausgrenzen, böschungsgrenzen, baumbestand, ergab sich als für uns attraktivste lösung ein pflanzen und reinigungsteich mit ca 80m² und ein schwimmteich mit ca 85m². der reinigungsteich sollte durch einen bachlauf gespeist werden und das wasser sollte in einer art grotte am beginn des bachlaufs entspringen. Das wasser wird über einen skimmer und umwälzpumpe (160l/min) vom schwimmteich zur grotte gepumpt. Der schwimmteich wird durch einen kleinen staudamm mit durchfluß (bestimmt das wasserniveau im reinigungsteich) vom pflanzenteich getrennt und liegt dem grundstückscharakter entsprechend 25cm tiefer, sodass ein miniaturwasserfall bei dem durchfluss entsteht. Das schwimmbiotop ergibt sich aus ca. 70% schwimmzone (2.1m tief) und einer 30%igen bepflanzten regenerationszone. Die schwimmzone hat die grundfäche eines sechseckes mit senkrecht abfallende wänden. Meine weiteren vorstellungen erstreckten sich naiverweise auf glasklares wasser, kati sagt „das ist doch unsinn, die natur wird sowieso alles ins Gleichgewicht bringen“ (originalzitat). Soweit die grobplanung.

Beginn des projektes im winter 2006/2007: im winter begann ich mit vorsichtigen aushubarbeiten,
 
 nur um einmal ein bisschen eine vorstellung von der größe des teiches im verhältnis zu den örtlichen gegebenheiten zu bekommen. Ich legte die ränder fest und der entschluß festigte sich, dass wir unsere planung so wie sie war in die tat umsetzen konnten. Mittlerweile nahmen wir kontakt mit einem örtlichen folienvertreiber auf und entschieden uns für eine 1.3mm dicke folie (siehe http://www.sarnafil.de/index/flat_roof_general/dachabdichtungsbahnen/sarnafil_g_s/sarnafil_g.htm). Auf dieses produkt gibt’s 10 jahre garantie. Nachdem wir aber vieles in eigenregie bauten und viele eigenleistungen erbrachten, denke ich mir, dass im falle eines „folienversagens“ von unserer seite keine ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können, da die firma immer sagen wird, dass eventuelle undichtigkeiten oder gar risse erst nach der verlegung durch unsachgemäße beanspruchung/belastung unsererseits entstanden sind. Ist auch irgendwie verständlich. Der termin für die folienverlegung wurde festgelegt. Nun gings los mit den baggerarbeiten. Alles in allem brauchte ich knapp eine woche (tägl. 5 stunden) für den aushub. Ursprünglich dachte ich, dass nach zwei tagen die baggerarbeiten erledigt sein würden. Völlig unterschätzt hatte ich aber die tatsache, dass ich keinen LKW zum abtransport des aushubes zur verfügung hatte, sondern ich musste das ganze material mit dem bagger ca. 60m weiter weg befördern, sodass es nicht im wege war und später die baustelle entsprechend zugängig blieb. Nach dem aushub des schwimmteiches musste ich noch entsprechend für ein fundament ausbaggern. Tags darauf wurde das fundament betoniert.
 
 Auf dieses folgte die staumauer als trennwand zwischen den beiden teichen.


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 3:

Die mauer wurde mit styroporschalsteinen (6 reihen hoch, 1.5m) aufgemauert, reichlich baustahlstäbe zur verstärkung. Da auf dieser mauer später ein begehbarer holzsteg zu befestigen war, wurde in die oberste reihe der styroschalsteine, in den beton, 10 selbst gefertigte eisenträger mit gewinde eingelassen. Auch zwei eisenrohre sind im beton verankert, vielleicht kann man sie später mal (zum befestigen eines netzes?) gebrauchen. Einen tag später begann ich mit dem aushub des pflanzenteiches, tags darauf war der termin für die folienverlegung.

Kurz zu den baggerarbeiten: oben hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass der schutt des abbruchs ein problem darstellt. Das musste ich vor allem beim ausbaggern der senkrechten wände des schwimmteiches feststellen. 
 
Man kann sich vorstellen, dass durch das zeugs die wände teilweise einzubrechen drohten. Weiters fanden sich scharfkantige metallteile, blech, steine, kurzum alles was uns nächtelang den schlaf raubte. Wie sollten wir dagegen unsere folie schützen? Die zeit drängte, wir mischten lehm an, bewarfen (verputzten) die auffälligsten gefahrenquellen. Na ja, geschadet hats sicherlich nicht. Dann schützten wir die folie noch mittels einer lage 500er vlies und zwei, drei lagen 200er vlies. Das muss reichen, so hofften wir. Ach ja, am boden brachten wir noch 10cm kabelsand aus.

Endlich der tag der folienverlegung: die folie kam auf rolle in 2m bahnen. Die profis verschweißten die bahnen auf einer ebenen fläche (straße) mit einer eigenen kunststoffschweißmaschine, 
 
überall dort wo lange schweißnähte vonnöten waren. Ecken, kanten, kleinere schweißnähte wurden händisch mittels heißluftpistole ausgeführt. 
 
Da gehört übung dazu. Ich versuchte es auch gleich an einem probestück. Ist kein mirakel, aber wie überall, übung macht den meister. Gute zwei tage dauerte die verlegung der folie (inklusive bachlauf). Mein eindruck: die herren beherrschten ihr handwerk, wenige falten, keine undichtigkeiten, recht paßgenau. Wir wurden unterwiesen, den schwimmbereich mal halbvoll mit wasser zu füllen, nach zwei tagen kontrolle und weiteres befüllen. 
 
Bei dieser vorgehensweise konnte man schon mal sehen, wo die folie zuviel unter zug war und wo alles im grünen bereich lag. An zwei stellen war klar zu sehen, dass handlungsbedarf gegeben war: an der stelle wo der schlauch vom skimmer zur pumpe die folie passierte entstand zuviel zug. Hier wurde einfach ein größeres stück folie eingesetzt und verschweißt. Dieselbe vorgehensweise an einer zweiten stelle auch.


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 4:

Tiefwasserzone: bald nach der folienverlegung (das wasser der tiefwasserzone pumpten wir einstweilen in den pflanzenteich, damit es nicht verloren war) begann unser aufbau der schwimmzone. Die senkrechten wände stützten wir mit einem holzkäfig. Dieser käfig bestand aus 12x12cm kanthölzern. 
 
Die längsten hatten 6.5m, sieben reihen hoch, an den ecken mit M14er gewindestangen verbunden. Holz, so wurde uns gesagt, nimmt man unterwasser lärche oder tanne. Lärchenkanter waren in der geforderten zeit nicht lieferbar, somit nahmen wir tanne, gehobelt. Mittels PKW anhänger holten wir die 3 tonnen holz. Der anhänger hats überlebt, wassertemperatur bei meinem PKW im roten bereich (zu uns geht’s ein bisschen bergauf). Mühsam war das auf und abladen, jeder balken so an die 40kg, je nach feuchtigkeitsgehalt. Es folgte die weitere vorbereitung der hölzer: genaue bezeichnung, markierungen, an jedem ende bohrungen und einfräsungen zum versenken der muttern, zuletzt abrunden der kanten mit der oberfräse. Dann gings an den einbau ins becken. Die wände und der boden, wo die ecken des sechseckigen „käfigs“ zu liegen kamen, wurden nochmals mit 500er vlies und extra folie abgedeckt. Nach zwei reihen holz rundum, brachten wir alles nochmals in die waage. Und weiter gings mit dem aufbau der balken. 
 
Zum schluß wurden die gewindestangen mit beilagscheibe und mutter versehen, angezogen und das verbliebene loch mit einem holzstoppel verschlossen.


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 5:

Und was tun, damit der ganze käfig nicht aufschwimmt? Ganz einfach, der verbliebene freiraum zwischen holzkäfig und folienwand wurde mit runden steinen (nennen sich bei uns 63X) gefüllt. 
 
Die steine waren in ihrer größe so bemessen, dass sie sich in den freiräumen der balken verzwickten und verkeilten und diese somit beschwerten und niederhielten. Einzelne steine fielen natürlich durch, diese klaubten wir auf und legten sie oben wieder auf. Diese idee der schwimmzonengestaltung stammt natürlich nicht von uns, wir haben dieses system in einem buch über schwimmteiche entdeckt. Uns gefiel diese art der wandgestaltung. Somit konnten wir auf beton verzichten. Nicht ganz einfach gestaltete sich die hinterfüllung mit diesen relativ großen steinen. Immerhin schätze ich, dass wir hier 20 tonnen 63X versenkten (steine gesamt: über 70 tonnen). Die leicht erreichbaren stellen konnten mit dem bagger befüllt werden. Überall dort, wo die baggerschaufel nicht mehr hinlangte, beförderte ein förderband 
 
die steine an ihren platz. Ein helfer schützte mit einer schaltafel (größeres brett) die durch ein weiteres vlies abgedeckte folie.
 
 Am nächsten tag wurde weiter stein, schotter und 2-3m³ substrat (eigene mischung, bezogen von einer gärtnerei, die auch teichbau im leistungsangebot hat) eingefüllt. Diese arbeiten erledigte kati zusammen mit einem helfer. 
 
Meine kreuzbeschwerden hinderten mich leider, leider daran diese leichten, spielerischen arbeiten selbst zu erledigen  . So wie ich das alles beobachtet habe, wurde das substrat an strategisch wichtigen stellen, also dort wo später pflanzen zu setzen waren, verteilt und mit schotter (16/32) abgedeckt.
Zug um zug, tag für tag stieg auch der wasserstand (ortswasserleitung). D.h. die erste pflanze war die seerose im pflanzenteich, ca in 1.4m tiefe.

So, kurze verschnaufpause. Was habe ich alles vergessen? Ach ja, randgestaltung, kapillareffekt: Vor verlegung der folie wurden rundum lärchenpflöcke eingeschlagen. An diesen wurden kunststoffstreifen (geschnitten aus einer kunststoffplatte 1000x2000x5mm) angeschraubt. Die streifen waren knapp 20cm hoch, 2m lang. Der oberrand der streifen wurde mit der wasserwaage verlegt. Hier kam die folie drüber, die tiefste stelle ergab den natürlichen überlauf (diese tiefste stelle legten wir so, dass sie gegenüber vom haus zu liegen kam, beim überlaufen das wasser über die angrenzende böschung abrinnen konnte). 20cm außerhalb dieser umrandung, legten wir nochmals diese plastikstreifen 
 
als grenze schotter/wiese. In diese zone, in den schotter setzten wir „uferrandgestaltungspflanzen“.
Kurz zu den pflanzen: in der summe besorgten wir 321 pflanzen. Davon 152 unterwasserpflanzen, 169 sumpf und flachwasserpflanzen. Ausfall liegt bei ca 10%.


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 6:

Weitere details: im schwimmteich befinden sich trittsteine damit man vom rand irgendwie in die tiefzone kommt. An der begrenzung des holzkäfigs angelangt kann man dann über lärchenholzpodeste 
 
stufenweise in die tiefe gehen. Terassenseitig habe ich nachträglich eine lärchenholztreppe angebracht. Im flachwasserbereich befindet sich noch eine art kinderplantschbecken mit feinem kies und umrahmung aus 5 geschnittenen holzstämmen (jeder ca. 25cm hoch). Damit diese nicht aufschwimmen und an ort und stelle blieben habe ich an der unterseite je 3 plastikplatten (aus zerschnittenen benzinkanistern) angeschraubt, sodass sie das holz überragen und mir steinen beschwert werden können.
 
 Mehr probleme machte uns ein 5m langer holzstamm im reinigungsteich, der als wandbefestigung und „hingucker“ dienen sollte. Obwohl er nur zu einem drittel unter wasser war, machte er sich doch gelegentlich auf die reise um seine umgebung zu erkunden. 
 
Somit musste ich ihm seitlich je zwei eisenwinkel anschrauben und diese ebenfalls mit steinen beschweren. Im schwimmteich befinden sich noch zwei große steine, ich nenne sie „sitzsteine“. 
 
Der größere wahrscheinlich über 500kg schwer. Hier hatten wir beim baggern schon vorgesorgt und eine kleine ebene fläche geformt und später die folie extra mit doppelt vlies geschützt.
hier unsere grotte:


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 7:

Im anschluß an die grotte, aus der das wasser entspringt, 
 
entstand dann noch ein 10m langer bachlauf mit 3 kleinen wasserbecken. 
 
Die stufen dieser becken sind unter der folie betoniert. Auf der folie wurden dann ebenfalls steinplatten in zement gesetzt, sodass das wasser seinen weg über die steine laufen sollte. Sollte! Aber das wasser macht was es will und fand immer irgendwo undichte stellen und fließt teilweise unter den platten durch. Hier müssen wir zugeben, da gibt’s noch viel zu lernen. 
 
Das unternehmen „bachlauf“ misslang einigermaßen. Nicht nur, dass es das oben erwähnte problem gibt, forderte uns die randgestaltung auch noch einiges ab. Bei den ersten probeläufen trat wasser seitlich aus, der rand und die folie war an machen stellen etwas zu tief geraten. Das problem war aber leicht zu lösen. Ein erfahrener teichbauer prophezeite uns aber weitere probleme für die zukunft (er meint, dass ein bachlauf fast vollständig mit beton zu machen sei, im laufe der zeit werden sich bei uns weitere  stellen senken und für unerwünschten überlauf sorgen). Na ja, wird schon stimmen, wir werden sehen. Die undicht zementierten platten haben zwei nachteile, aber auch einen vorteil: nachteil eins: die wasserbecken haben wenn der bachlauf nicht eingeschaltet ist, nicht den wasserstand, den sie haben sollen (unschön, manche pflanzen kriegen zu wenig wasser), nachteil zwei: es stört uns, versagt zu haben.
Vorteil: es dauert bis zu zwei stunden, bis der bachlauf sein überschüssiges wasser verloren hat, wodurch das plätschern des wassers, wenn es vom reinigungsteich in den schwimmteich rinnt, ebenso zwei stunden lang zu hören ist.
hier ein gehweg, die steine müssen noch ein wenig angehoben werden:


----------



## mec (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Teil 8:

Zu guter letzt baute ich noch eine dezente unterwasserbeleuchtung ein. In jedem teich befinden sich 3 stück 20W unterwasserlichter (oase). Auch die grotte wird so beleuchtet. Das licht ist recht dezent. Es ist halt eine spielerei, bis die lichter so zu liegen kommen, dass sie nicht blenden, doch etwas raum ausleuchten und auch die hingucker wirken lassen. 
 
Noch besserer Woh-effekt sind allerdings zwei 500W halogenstrahler, die am fuße der beiden gegenüber liegenden bäume (__ kastanie und __ linde) liegen und diese von unten ausleuchten. Da diese bäume unterhalb der steinmauer liegen, also tiefer als die teiche, sieht man die lichter nicht. Umso besser sieht man dafür die mehr oder weniger hell ausgeleuchtete baumkronen, die sich dann auch noch im wasser spiegeln. Wenn also jemand die möglichkeit hat, gegenüber liegende schaustücke zu beleuchten, kann ich dies wegen des „spiegeleffekts“ nur wärmstens empfehlen.
 

Was fällt mir sonst noch ein? Nun sind ca 2 monate seit folienverlegung vergangen. Unser teich macht uns viel freude. Gerade jetzt, wo es draußen recht heiß ist, kühlen wir uns beinahe täglich im wasser ab. Die hitze begünstigt aber auch das algenwachstum. Überhaupt durchläuft das wasser eine interessante entwicklung: in den ersten tagen nach füllung des teichs, war das wasser trüb, sichttiefe einen halben meter. Nach zwei wochen konnten man schon bis auf den grund  sehen. Etliche tierchen (__ wasserläufer, __ rückenschwimmer, furchenschwimmer, __ schnecken, gelsenlarven, wasserflöhe, bachstelzen, __ libellen, __ hornissen) tummeln sich im/am wasser herum. Vor wenigen tagen erschien das wasser klasklar. Vor vier tagen erschien es mit einem leichten grünstich. Immerwieder entfernten wir ein paar fadenalgen. Aber das algenproblem hält sich in grenzen. Seit vorgestern nahm der grünstich zu, die sichttiefe reduzierte ich auf 1.5m, tendenz schlechter werdend. Aber ich denke, dass sich hier bald ein gleichgewicht einstellen wird. Was soll schon sein? Klar, die hitze begünstigt das algenwachstum. Aber jede hitzewellen hat auch mal ihr ende, leider. Jede woche füllen wir ca. 3-4m³ wasser nach. Ich denke, das liegt in der norm. Der warme wind, ein kleiner wasserverlust beim wasserfall in der grotte, die folie (meine größte sorge) dürfte also dicht sein. Die wasserzufüllung erfolgt bei uns aus einer regenwasserzisterne, sie sammelt alles dachwasser. Vielleicht ist hier zuviel stickstoff drinnen?
 

Ein paar gedanken möchte ich schnell noch zusammenfassen:
# der bachlauf war schwieriger, als angenommen, s.o.
# der holzkäfig biegt sich unter der last der steine. In der mitte der balken hätte ich abstandhalter aus gleich dickem holz einfügen und zusätzlich alle balken mit weiteren gewindestangen verbinden sollen. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass unser käfig lange hält.
# ein poolthermometer kostet bei einer gartenbaufirma hierorts 53€. Dasselbe bei hornbach 29€, bei ebay 19€. Detto mit den styroporschalsteinen: ich habe sie billig gekauft, mir sind aber etliche übrig geblieben. Hätte ich sie hier vor ort teuer gekauft, und den übrig gebliebenen rest retourniert, wäre ich billiger davon gekommen -> exakte planung ist geld wert.
# die idee in eine verletzbare folie steine (und eventuell noch eine tonnenschwere holzkonstruktion) mitsamt wasser einzufüllen erscheint mir pervers. Wenn hier wirklich mal eine folienbeschädigung, riß vorkommen sollte, kann man sich die kugel geben (zumindest alles rausräumen und neu machen, kommt also aufs selbe raus ). Erkenntnis: folie so gut schützen wie nur geht, lieber mehr vlies als zuwenig.
# das eben durchziehende unwetter bläst uns schon wieder sämtliche kastanien und lindenblätter samt kleineren ästen ins wasser -> das schaut nach viel arbeit aus.

Für alle interessierten: die kosten für unser projekt beliefen sich bis dato auf <24T€. nicht gerechnet alle eigenleistungen. Nicht wenig geld, aber doch wenig wenn man mit 300-400€/m² rechnet bei komplettbau durch professionisten.

Gutes gelingen wünscht
mec

hope it helps


----------



## karpfenalex (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Hallo 

       

mehr kann ich da nicht sagen 1 1 

ein sprachloser 
Alex


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

so, jetzt tun mir die augen weh vom vielen gucken und lesen   

also, das war ja ein mächtiges projekt, das ihr da realisiert habt  

und: es hat sich absolut gelohnt  

ich kann nur sagen: supersupersupersupergeil!!!!

das würde mir auch gefallen inkl. haus, wie schon mal gesagt  


ist das eigentlich ein fertighaus? sieht echt wunderschön aus!


RESPEKT


----------



## sabine71 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Ich habe mich nicht getraut unter diese Super Teichbauchronik etwas drunter zu schreiben, aber katja hat angefangen.... jetzt kann ich dann auch 

       

Absolut supergenial, 

Habt Ihr ganz toll hinbekommen. Das mit dem Bachlauf wird auch noch klappen.

Wo habe Ihr denn die Pflanzen eingesetzt ? Auf den Bildern konnte ich keine erkennen.

Auch das Haus (was man davon sieht) sieht wunderschön aus. Kompliment  


Gruß

Sabine


----------



## thias (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Hallo,

tolle Sache habt ihr da hinbekommen, sieht echt gut aus.  
Jetzt muss nur noch alles schön einwachsen.
Da steckt eine Menge Arbeit und Ausdauer drin, kann ich gut nachvollziehen  . Kompliment. Und das in 2 Monaten. Ich bastel schon 3 Monate :? 
Tja, solch eine Bauernhof - oder das Gelände - ein Traum. Ihr habt sicher Platz ohne Ende. Ich musste um jeden m² ringen, obwohl ich auch nicht gerade wenig Platz habe.

Wie lange ist das Wasser schon drin? Ihr habt schon die erste Algenblüte hinter euch?, ist es jetzt schon stabil? Es ist mal ganz intersssant die Wasserwerte zu beobachten (aber nicht lebensnotwendig  ) Bei mir gab es mehrere "grüne Wellen", nach 6 Wochen.

Mit dem Bach, ich habe das so gelöst: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-5 (ganz nach unten scrollen, und nächste Seite) Vielleicht hilft euch das Prinzip...

Gruß Thias


----------



## mec (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

hallo,

danke mal an alle für das positive feedback.
wenn kritik kommt, würds mich aber auch freuen.

@katja:
ja, stimmt, ist ein fertigteilhaus, holzriegelbauweise, fa. griffner.
der zubau (garage, werkstatt, waschküche) ist massivbauweise.

@ sabine 71:
auf meinen bildern sind die pflanzen wirklich schlecht zu erkennen. das liegt einmal daran, dass ich ein miserabler photograph bin, und zum anderen, dass die pflänzchen gar noch ein bißchen klein sind.
heute früh hab ich mal versucht, den teich etwas von oben abzulichten. mit etwas goodwill sieht man dann die pflanzenzonen.

@ thias:
habe erst vor kurzem deinen teichthread entdeckt und gleich drinn geschmökert. ist ein hammer! respekt!
wir haben jetzt seit ca. 10 wochen wasser drinnen. ursprünglich schmutzig grau, dann klarer werdend bis beinahe glasklar. seit einer/zwei wochen ins grünliche gehend mit einigen fadenalgen. das wasser wird immer trüber, im moment sichttiefe aber dennoch gut 1.5m bis 2m. tendenz scheinbar besser werdend.
ja, die lage ist ein traum. ich habe auch 10 jahre lang gesucht und allen versuchungen widerstanden (altes haus, einzellage, im wald, aber nordhang! uralte mühle, mit 400m² naturschwimmbiotop plus weitere 200m² biotop, eigenes wasserrecht auf einen durch den garten fließenden bach, aber 2 nachbarn und eher zu schattige lage, ......).
nun haben wir südwesthanglage, etliche km freie aussicht, dennoch kein haus in der näheren umgebung, dafür eigenen wald und wiesen.

mec


----------



## thias (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*



			
				mec schrieb:
			
		

> nun haben wir südwesthanglage, etliche km freie aussicht, dennoch kein haus in der näheren umgebung, dafür eigenen wald und wiesen.
> 
> mec


 
...das klingt traumhaft. Aber Mühle hört sich auch nicht schlecht an  .
Wir haben auch etwa so 30 km freien Blick, allerdings mit im Winter hohen Heizkosten erkauft ... direkt auf einer Bergkuppe (knapp 600 m ü.NN) am Rand einer Kleinstadt.... leider keinen eigenen Wald, aber auch ein Holzhaus in Ständerbauweise  

Das Wasser ist bei mir jetzt auch ok. Am Anfang hatte ich etwas viel Nitrit und schon nach einer Woche kräftige Algenblüte, aber jetzt tümmeln sich auch Schwärme von Wasserflöhen drin.
An welcher Stelle saugst du mit der Pumpe das Wasser in deinem Teich ab? Ziehst du da den Mulm aus dem Schwimmteich mit ab? Der würde dann zwar durch den Bach laufen, könnte dann aber im Pflanzenteich sedimentieren...

Gruß Thias


----------



## Dodi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

Hallo Mec!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast!

Da hast Du Dir ja einen Super-Schwimmteich gebaut - RESPEKT!  Und die ganze Umgebung stimmt auch!  

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich
und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## mec (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*



			
				thiasAn welcher Stelle saugst du mit der Pumpe das Wasser in deinem Teich ab? Ziehst du da den Mulm aus dem Schwimmteich mit ab? Der würde dann zwar durch den Bach laufen schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> nein, wir haben nur absaugung des oberflächenwassers mittels skimmer. der skimmer befindet sich im östlichsten eck des schwimmteiches weil ich dachte, dass durch die bei uns (meist) herrschende westwetterlage die erfolgschancen einer oberflächenreinigung hier am größten sind. wie sich nun herausstellt, wäre eine versetzung des skimmers in ein anderes eck u.U. noch effektiver. dies läßt sich aber nicht mehr ändern, da schon beim ausbaggern das bett für den skimmer festgelegt wurde.
> weiters ist der skimmer hinter steinen versteckt: zwar schön für die optik, aber seine reinigungsleistung wird dadurch herabgesetzt, da oftmals laub etc. schon an den steinen hängen bleibt anstatt im skimmer gesammelt zu werden. dies läßt sich aber noch leicht ändern.
> 
> mec


----------



## Thorsten (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbauprojekt in 8 Teilen*

uff, ich bin platt!

*Vielen Dank* für deinen Baubericht.

Eine super Anlage hast Du dir geschaffen, gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!!

111


----------

